
How do you solve this? - nagile
https://vm.tiktok.com/oFPvcA/
======
dossy
40.

The two assumptions I'm making:

    
    
        1) Each box contains the same number of balloons.
        2) Porch is considered part of the yard, outside the house.
    

Let N be the number of balloons in each box. We have 2N balloons.

We are told that N of them were used outside the house ("He used half of them
to decorate his yard." or 2N/2 = N.). Specifically, we know that "He used 40
to decorate his porch." Therefore, N = 40.

"He used the rest inside his house." We have N left, so N were used inside the
house. N = 40.

This is the literal interpretation of the words. But, 40 isn't one of the
available answers, so let's try again.

###

What the question was probably assuming is that the yard is separate from the
porch.

Starting over, let's treat our total amount of balloons as B, and N is the
balloons in each box, so B = 2N.

We know that half were used in the yard (call this B/2), which is separate
from the porch. 40 were used on the porch, so B/2 + 40 in total used outside,
and the rest used inside (call this Y).

    
    
        B - B/2 - 40 - Y = 0
    

What value of Y here (one of the 4 answers) gives us a value for B where B =
2N?

60.

    
    
        B/2 - 40 - 60 = 0
    
        B/2 = 100
    
        B = 200 = 2N
    
        N = 100

------
mtmail
It's not solvable without additional data. I'd assume the question is either
incomplete (copied or rememberd wrong), allows educated guess (100 balloons
per box sounds reasonable, Bob wouldn't by boxes of 1000 if he plans to use
only a couple of dozen). Or the question's goal is to get shared as much as
possible (Facebook likes, shares etc).

